# SM 9" Utilathe  Headstock gearbox oil?



## calgaryguy (Mar 16, 2022)

The Sm 9" manual says SAE30 'oil'. My experience with enclosed gearboxes like these is that a non-detergent and non-foaming oil should be used, correct?

I added a half pint of kerosene and ran the lathe for a couple of minutes and drained the gearbox. I think the oil that was in the gearbox was a heavy weight gear oil - like a 75w judging by the viscosity even after being diluted with half a pint of kerosene.

I've done some reading and I'm seeing references to 'ISO68' or 'ISO100' sae30 weight oil. Can anyone recommend a brand/supplier?


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 16, 2022)

Non-detergent SAE30.  You can get it at Canadian Tire or The Part Source.


----------



## calgaryguy (Mar 16, 2022)

YYCHM said:


> Non-detergent SAE30.  You can get it at Canadian Tire or The Part Source.


https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/motomaster-non-detergent-motor-oil-946-ml-0287111p.html ?

Do you recall how much oil yours took?


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 16, 2022)

calgaryguy said:


> https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/motomaster-non-detergent-motor-oil-946-ml-0287111p.html ?
> 
> Do you recall how much oil yours took?



Capacities are in the manual.  Headstock is 1 quart.  Apron is 1/2 cup.


----------



## calgaryguy (Mar 16, 2022)

:thumbsup


----------



## thestelster (Mar 16, 2022)

On my lathe, I use the following:  Head Stock and Apron:  Philips 66 Extra Duty Gear Oil, ISO68, from Oh Canada Supply.  And way oil:  Shell Tonna S2M ISO68 from Acklands Grainger.  I used the KBC way oil long time ago once, never again.  It was a sticky gooey mess.  I went on vacation for two weeks one time, I get back and the apron wouldn't move.  I thought I had the lock on.  Nope.  I had to pour acetone on the ways to loosen it up!


----------



## PeterT (Mar 16, 2022)

@thestelster that's interesting. I'm using way oil from KBC for several years now (well the same gallon). Can't recall the viscosity off hand but its this EEZ brand they distribute. Do you remember if that's what you have? I wipe the lathe ways & machine vise & mill one-shot with it. It seems to be flowing fine through the oil passages without gumming & no staining.




__





						EEZ,EEZ WAY OIL 30WT 1 GALLON,1-820-730,KBC Tools & Machinery
					

EEZ,EEZ WAY OIL 30WT 1 GALLON,1-820-730,KBC Tools & Machinery




					www.kbctools.ca
				




Looks like Mullen is the manufacturer/blender?


----------



## John Conroy (Mar 17, 2022)

PeterT said:


> @thestelster that's interesting. I'm using way oil from KBC for several years now (well the same gallon). Can't recall the viscosity off hand but its this EEZ brand they distribute. Do you remember if that's what you have? I wipe the lathe ways & machine vise & mill one-shot with it. It seems to be flowing fine through the oil passages without gumming & no staining.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been using the same EEZ brand from KBC 20 wt way oil on my lathe and my mills for a long time with good result, I also use their 10 wt spindle oil in my mill and I like itas well. Maybe KBC changed brands, I first  bought the EEZ brand from them about 5 years ago


----------



## thestelster (Mar 17, 2022)

Yes, it was that EEZ.  I bought a gallon of it 30 years ago.  Maybe they changed their formulation.  Or perhaps they accidentally put molasses in the jug


----------

